# Ni80 24 and 26 awg (bet jhb and durbs)



## incredible_hullk (17/2/17)

hey vendors

Driving bet jhb and dbn in the next couple hrs - who stocks 24 and 26 ni80 please. Don't mind doing a pit stop somewhere in between my trip

Thanks


----------

